# How far a push would you need to kill someone?



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

Is it for protecting the person you love, or yourself? Or would you do it for the sake of ambition, power or money? Or would you not kill whatever the reason might be. (strong moral values)? So what does it take to make you kill?


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I think if someone hated themselves enough, they would do it (sans psychopaths). Otherwise, what kind of moron would want to be imprisoned/executed/potentially killed/have their reputation destroyed by police, the media, etc. for doing something like this? The killing to protect yourself or others is a different matter altogether (I doubt peoples' reactions in these situations can be readily predicted, depending on the threat level and visceral response of the threatened people to it), and some people are brainwashed from an early age to kill others also (e.g. radical Islam, radical whatever).


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

If I was threatened with death or someone I loved was. I don't think I've ever hated anyone and don't think I'm capable of hate, so I don't know that I could ever fall under the category of spiteful or vengeful killing. The only reason I would ever hesitate is if I was in a location that I knew would appear questionable; that I would be jailed and tried and possibly convicted of murder instead of self defense. Otherwise I really don't think killing someone in self defense (threatened with death myself) or in the defense of someone I love would bother me much.

I'm a strong believer in two things: 1) the right to freedom, and that right should never be infringed upon anyone else. This would directly come into conflict with someone endangering me or someone else, and I believe I have the right to respond with appropriate action. 2) I believe that almost everyone (99% of humans) in the United States, where I live, choose to be where they are in life at any given moment. Therefore if someone chooses to threaten me or someone I love, they have already made the choice to risk death and have already rolled those dice...


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

I would kill to protect my family, and certainly my children. Also to protect myself.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Killing? I'd do worse things if I got pushed.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I was just thinking how interesting it is that not killing is the default, status quo position - e.g. nobody really has to specify that they aren't busy killing people because not killing is assumed to be ones default state and doesn't need specification.

What if it were the opposite though? What if killing everyone were the default position, and people asked instead: "how far a push would you need to let someone live?"


----------



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

sprinkles said:


> I was just thinking how interesting it is that not killing is the default, status quo position - e.g. nobody really has to specify that they aren't busy killing people because not killing is assumed to be ones default state and doesn't need specification.
> 
> What if it were the opposite though? What if killing everyone were the default position, and people asked instead: "how far a push would you need to let someone live?"


Thats an interesting suggestion, actually . 0-0.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

sprinkles said:


> I was just thinking how interesting it is that not killing is the default, status quo position - e.g. nobody really has to specify that they aren't busy killing people because not killing is assumed to be ones default state and doesn't need specification.
> 
> What if it were the opposite though? What if killing everyone were the default position, and people asked instead: "how far a push would you need to let someone live?"


Interesting... going off on a bit of a tangent, what would a society that incorporated that norm into its culture look like? Would the "kill default" apply to members of the community, or would it only be directed at out-groups? Would there be any relationship distance where killing wasn't acceptable? Would you be expected to kill your parents, siblings, extended family? What about your children? If so, how would you be able to raise the next generation? Would there be a "grace period" where you wouldn't be expected to kill (sort of like the age of majority in most countries), or be killed? Should this be moved into a different thread? Find out, after these messages!


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

sprinkles said:


> I was just thinking how interesting it is that not killing is the default, status quo position - e.g. nobody really has to specify that they aren't busy killing people because not killing is assumed to be ones default state and doesn't need specification.
> 
> What if it were the opposite though? What if killing everyone were the default position, and people asked instead: "how far a push would you need to let someone live?"


As interesting a proposition that would be, I'm not sure a society like that would survive very long. XD

Self-defense and/or protection of others, but it would have to be pretty extreme. And even then, I would probably feel some guilt about it.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

I don't want to kill. But if severe bodily harm and/or death could happen to me or my loved ones then I would not hesitate.
I would deal with the unintended consequences later.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I think if I were trying to protect myself or someone I love I might accidentally kill someone. I don't know that I would ever go into a situation _intending_ to kill someone.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

There's no way I would kill anyone *mandatory knock on wood just in case*, but if it happened it'd most likely be an accident just to make me end up looking like a douche.

Worst case scenario, I either stab someone or shoot them in the leg or arm, I would not willingly aim for a person's vitals where I know it would kill them, even so in the back of my mind I would be thinking right away of the legal repercussions that might come on me, and thus forever dam my life. 

Sure enough, I know it's not something that can be talked about very sensibly, since in the heat and quickness of the moment things under such cases would just happen on the spot and there'd be perhaps less than a fraction of a second to think, but from what I just know of myself - I can't go for human flesh intending for the end result to be blood, massive cuts, paralysis, or death.

It would be difficult for me to do such a thing to our nearest animals, pig, cow, chicken, cat, dog, horse, or bunny, much more so to a human being.


----------



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm a scary girl. You push me...









I am fiery. I think to kill someone though they will have to have poked me for a full 24 hours, locked me in an industrial waste bin, and threatened me with a beehive. That's the only scenario at the moment I can think of for killing someone. 

Oh, yes, family and friends. FOR SURE. Darn. Now I am evil.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

protecting someone i love, Protecting someone who is in need of serious help, Someone who seems to be doing very bad things and never going to learn. 

Someone who uses power and pain to control others live's, men who beat their wives i could quite happily kill


----------



## dirnthelord (Dec 29, 2010)

hmmm....just piss me off after handing over me a gun.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

When the moment comes, most people will not be able to stand face to face with another human being and make the decision to end their life. For those who are interested in this topic, I highly recommend On Killing, by Lt. Col. Dave Grossman.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

someone who was either
- abusive
- severely injures me deliberately
- abusive towards someone I love

assuming the following other criteria were met
- I could do so without risk of going to jail 
- I could do so in with minimal risk to my person

I would definitely not have a problem with killing this person. if anything, I'd probably feel good about it


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

Protection. Whether that's strangers or family. Fuck the bystander effect. 
But I am not talking about premeditated murder. 

Are we talking about premeditated?


----------



## n.yumikim (Jan 20, 2012)

self-defense... I would kill the perpetrator in a heartbeat if he or she was attempting to kill or genuinely threatening to kill a close friend, or even anyone in general.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> and some people are brainwashed from an early age to kill others also (e.g. radical Islam, radical whatever).


Perhaps it is you that is made radically ignorant by your environment and media to believe that we are brainwashed to kill others. Look around, _who invades who?_


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd never kill anyone. I'd find someone who can pull the job off without getting caught. Wash my hands clean and be done.


----------



## white-knuckle (Mar 4, 2010)

I lean more towards being a healer than a killer. I think I'm on the opposite side of the spectrum. Though I am very aware of those people and tendencies. As someone who has been a victim and known many victims, I do sympathize greatly. I believe in being merciful towards the victim and bringing justice towards the offender. 

I literally am going into nursing, at this point. I help those with special needs, the elderly, the unfortunate, and the outcasts. Though that's what I am drawn to, I have on eye out for the offenders in the world because I have met their victims or heard their stories. My mother's good friend was murdered by the Green River Killer. My mother had to identify her body. Our house growing up was so affordable because before my parents moved there, in the woods behind the house, a black garbage bag full of body parts was found. Not to mention that neighborhood was dangerous. If you ignored it, you didn't see anything. But if you were wide eyed to it, you saw it all and it was intense.

I have studied serial killers. And dislike them for who they are. There is no excuse. Maybe there are factors but not excuses. Because often there is a pleasure in it for them. And many times they gain such pleasure from another person's greatest misery. I dislike this mindset and person. They are my arch nemesis as someone who wants peace and healing for others. 

In most situations I would contact the authorities. Though I'd kill a killer if I had to. Or rapist. And other such people. Sometimes I attract some pretty sleazy people. Because I am seemingly unassuming, sweet, and pretty. I feel like little red riding hood going down the trail with the big bad wolf. But the difference is I armed and would love the chance to hurt and hurt very badly an offender in the act of offending. It would be both liberating (as a former victim) and healing (knowing that I could help potential future victims).


----------



## WhySoSerious (Mar 11, 2011)

If someone was trying to cause me harm I'd do my best to defend myself and stop the person, to actually kill them would have to be accidental in a way like "Maybe I hit em to hard with the shovel.."


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

EmpireConquered said:


> Is it for protecting the person you love, or yourself? Or would you do it for the sake of ambition, power or money? Or would you not kill whatever the reason might be. (strong moral values)? So what does it take to make you kill?


I can't say I would kill someone to protect myself, because I wouldn't. I've been in tight spots before, and never once thought "I have to kill this person/these people to save my life". Researchers did studies on this for soldiers in every war since the 1900s and something like 1 out of 6 soldiers actually shoot to kill. It must take a lot more than just the threat of death to drive someone to kill. Most people would freeze up or pass out in a face to face, life or death situation. I would guess that if I ever killed, it'd be due to a bad driving decision, but I'd feel guilty as hell whatever the cause might be.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Ethel123 said:


> I have studied serial killers. And dislike them for who they are. There is no excuse. Maybe there are factors but not excuses. Because often there is a pleasure in it for them. And many times they gain such pleasure from another person's greatest misery. I dislike this mindset and person. They are my arch nemesis as someone who wants peace and healing for others.


You're right, there are many factors as to why killers kill and in some cases it's due to mental illness. I can't say that I dislike the mindset of the person, as it is often unbalanced, irrational, and lacking control. You can't look at some of these killers as if they have the the same mindset as you or me because they don't. Many people in the thread have stated that they would kill to protect themselves or their families, and for some people that kill this is how they perceive the reason for why they killed. Schizophrenics and the severely paranoid that kill others may actually feel that their lives are in danger, and react in a manner that they see appropriate and logical to them. Other people that murder may do it for thrills or whatever, but thats not who I'm referring to.


----------



## white-knuckle (Mar 4, 2010)

> You're right, there are many factors as to why killers kill and in some cases it's due to mental illness. I can't say that I dislike the mindset of the person, as it is often unbalanced, irrational, and lacking control. You can't look at some of these killers as if they have the the same mindset as you or me because they don't. Many people in the thread have stated that they would kill to protect themselves or their families, and for some people that kill this is how they perceive the reason for why they killed. Schizophrenics and the severely paranoid that kill others may actually feel that their lives are in danger, and react in a manner that they see appropriate and logical to them. Other people that murder may do it for thrills or whatever, but thats not who I'm referring to.


I think to some extent you still have the choice. My friends mother is schizophrenic. I've stayed at her house countless times. And her first onset was the most severe because she didn't understand what she had, the realness of the experience, and the lack of medical support. The voices came to her all friendly and angelic like. Then they wouldn't stop talking, even when she was trying to sleep. And not sleeping made it worse. Finally, they started telling her to kill her children. Over and over. That was the point where she told her husband what was going on and had her children removed from her house. She got the medical attention and both her and her family are very happy.

I also don't think if you are that mentally ill, a person would have the drive to premeditate murder. If they are feeling threatened they might lash out at their anxiety level being heightened and an unwanted approach from a person. But again, gently handled and talked to from a distance they can be calmed. For the most part people have the choice as to whether to kill or not. It's always on a case by case, but I was talking about those who get pleasure from it or want to rape and not be caught.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

i just flat out don't think i could kill someone, even if i wanted. 
or atleast not by my own hands. i'd get someone else to do it for me if i'm really that desperate... 
even then, i'd have to live with knowing i took someone's life! it just doesn't sound worth it
edit*
okay self defense or defense of someone i love is a completely different story. i'd still aim to protect without having to kill, but if there was no other choice, i'd do it.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Ethel123 said:


> I also don't think if you are that mentally ill, a person would have the drive to premeditate murder. If they are feeling threatened they might lash out at their anxiety level being heightened and an unwanted approach from a person. But again, gently handled and talked to from a distance they can be calmed. For the most part people have the choice as to whether to kill or not. It's always on a case by case, but I was talking about those who get pleasure from it or want to rape and not be caught.


 I see your point. My sister used to treat schizophrenics and the like, but quit and started counseling children from bad homes. She quit because a patient attacked her, she didn't hold a grudge, but knew that they can be dangerous and decided it was best to find another line of work. 

Also, you should check out a show called "most evil" if you're interested in this type of thing. The psychiatrist looks into all the factors involved in a murder and puts them on a scale from 1 to 21. 1 being least evil like criminal negligence, and 21 being most evil where the murderer is fully aware that what they are doing is wrong, but isn't affected by it. He covers variables like mental illness, childhood abuse, and the motive like lust, greed, vengeance, enjoyment and anything else that could play a part in it.


----------



## white-knuckle (Mar 4, 2010)

> I see your point. My sister used to treat schizophrenics and the like, but quit and started counseling children from bad homes. She quit because a patient attacked her, she didn't hold a grudge, but knew that they can be dangerous and decided it was best to find another line of work.
> 
> Also, you should check out a show called "most evil" if you're interested in this type of thing. The psychiatrist looks into all the factors involved in a murder and puts them on a scale from 1 to 21. 1 being least evil like criminal negligence, and 21 being most evil where the murderer is fully aware that what they are doing is wrong, but isn't affected by it. He covers variables like mental illness, childhood abuse, and the motive like lust, greed, vengeance, enjoyment and anything else that could play a part in it.


Sounds interesting. Well, statistically a person isn't more likely to be violent if they are mentally ill. Actually the only case where you see an influx in violence in the population with an external factor involved is with drugs and or alcohol. 

The issue is the stories where the person has been mentally is just what makes the news. You don't hear about the guy who had alcohol psychosis and killed his wife and woke up and had no recollection and really didn't want to kill her. I have known someone who had alcohol psychosis. But then again, his father was schizophrenic. But, what put him over the edge was a combination of alcohol and pill popping. 

I have worked with the mentally ill as well, but, hate that wording. I also hate the word disorder. I think growth is much more prevalent when you see tendencies as a whole. That there are good things that can come from it too. It's like identifying someone's personality and only illustrating where they went wrong. If we saw the personalities like that it would be discouraging to be the personality. 

There are many people who suffer abuse who do not abuse. Who go as far as changing people's perceptions towards how they treat one another. I recently saw the documentary about the man who the Horse Whisperer was inspired from. And his dad beat him pretty bad, all the time. It was quite traumatic. He slept in negative 10 degree weather with his dog in his "kennel" because if he came back in his father would've beat him. It wasn't until a coach spotted all the welts when he took a shower in gym, that he was helped and put in a foster home. He didn't continue what his father did. He went on to teach people how to be gentle with horses and that the horses respond to that more than whips and being too aggressive. 

I guess I just hate the idea of saying someone is defective therefore they are violent. I just like to focus on the fact that they were violent. What has happened in their life is important to an extent. But really you can find much more people who have gone through the same experiences who chose not to be violent. -Though I will check out that "most evil" show because it sounds interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll kill a man in a fair fight...or if I think he's gonna start a fair fight, or if he bothers me, or if there's a woman, or if I'm gettin' paid - mostly only when I'm gettin' paid.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Roughly 2.5 feet


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

bollocks said:


> I can't say I would kill someone to protect myself, because I wouldn't. I've been in tight spots before, and never once thought "I have to kill this person/these people to save my life". Researchers did studies on this for soldiers in every war since the 1900s and something like 1 out of 6 soldiers actually shoot to kill. It must take a lot more than just the threat of death to drive someone to kill. Most people would freeze up or pass out in a face to face, life or death situation. I would guess that if I ever killed, it'd be due to a bad driving decision, but I'd feel guilty as hell whatever the cause might be.


 
I saw something similar, in world war II you would actually get soldiers aiming over the shoulders of targets missing on purpose, And that many of the hero's of the world wars that killing 20-30 men after running over dead mans land...world war 1 this is......they were the small 2% of the population that can react and will aim to kill. 

But then again the training in the army is set up to make those 98% of people that join become killers, make them react to a threat with deadly force. it can be trained into you. 


It all depends on reasons aswell thou, because in a war you are still aware of the fact your are just pawns in a bigger game, these people are following orders just like you, they personally haven't actually done anything to you, which will get to them and maybe prevent them from doing so intentionally. 

I personally think i am in the 2% but cannot be 100% sure as i have not killed anyone, but have been close to doing so a few times, but obviously it depends on for example if they are still holding a weapon in their hands...because if not, you dont have the right to use that amount of force in self defence, also if they are fleeing you cannot attack else it isn't in self defence.

But i would quite happily kill someone, say pull the switch of the electric chair for some sick serial killer who thinks god told him to wear the skins of the people he killed, i could do it smiling


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

You hurt my family, you die. I have no problem going to jail if it means wiping your sorry ass off the face of the Earth.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

To get me to kill would require freedom of the consequences and some form of motivation to get me off my ass and do it.


----------



## ThisAnonymous (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't think you really need much of a nudge if you were drugged and in some induced psychedelic haze where you thought that demons were taking over the world...

On the other hand, taking the average person into consideration, who knows? Some kill to maintain their prestigious status in society. Others kill for food. And some for much less. 

Myself? Survival sounds really nice but for someone of my stature, I can't rely on physical strength - if I had to do it, it'd be poison or something. But I digress. If I knew how much a push I needed, I probably would have killed someone already. I haven't so, let's hope I don't have to find out.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hope I would never have to. If I had to go to war or a warzone, then there's the possibility.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I would never want to intentionally kill another person, and I would make sure that even if I had to defend myself or others that any use of lethal force was a last resort. So, I would kill only in self-defence or in the defence of others, and if there was no other way to protect myself or the person I was protecting.


----------



## thetruehell (Oct 31, 2011)

I would do it to protect my family. Death is nothing compared to what I can do if I'm pushed enough.


----------



## yello (Oct 14, 2011)

If murder was legal I would definitely kill people. Otherwise probably only in a war.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

yello said:


> If murder was legal I would definitely kill people. Otherwise probably only in a war.


Lol, I just love how blunt you are. I would only kill in war, unless of course it was legal, then I'd be killin every jackass that cuts in front of me in the supermarket.


----------



## lightened (Mar 24, 2012)

Just switch your conscience off and you're good to go.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

If anyone hurting severely/threatening to kill me, my family, or anyone innocent really, I'd probably kill them if necessary and if I had the right implements (and the right angle). 

If I was a samurai or something I'd totally do some honor killing or whatever.


----------



## Tatl33 (Apr 26, 2010)

bollocks said:


> I see your point. My sister used to treat schizophrenics and the like, but quit and started counseling children from bad homes. She quit because a patient attacked her, she didn't hold a grudge, but knew that they can be dangerous and decided it was best to find another line of work.
> 
> Also, you should check out a show called "most evil" if you're interested in this type of thing. The psychiatrist looks into all the factors involved in a murder and puts them on a scale from 1 to 21. 1 being least evil like criminal negligence, and 21 being most evil where the murderer is fully aware that what they are doing is wrong, but isn't affected by it. He covers variables like mental illness, childhood abuse, and the motive like lust, greed, vengeance, enjoyment and anything else that could play a part in it.





Ethel123 said:


> Sounds interesting. Well, statistically a person isn't more likely to be violent if they are mentally ill. Actually the only case where you see an influx in violence in the population with an external factor involved is with drugs and or alcohol.
> 
> The issue is the stories where the person has been mentally is just what makes the news. You don't hear about the guy who had alcohol psychosis and killed his wife and woke up and had no recollection and really didn't want to kill her. I have known someone who had alcohol psychosis. But then again, his father was schizophrenic. But, what put him over the edge was a combination of alcohol and pill popping.
> 
> ...


 Hey guys, just wanted to say I enjoyed reading your conversation and your life experiences.
I have a few questions for both of you:
Are we talking about average killers here or serial killers?
And do you believe people can be "evil?" I mean, there's a reason for everyone action a person undertakes. If I kill you, it could be because I have a mental illness, substance problem or issue with you. In each of these cases, it is the PROBLEM that is evil, not the person. If the problems could be solved, I mean.... we wouldn't have evil in the world.


----------



## white-knuckle (Mar 4, 2010)

> Hey guys, just wanted to say I enjoyed reading your conversation and your life experiences.
> I have a few questions for both of you:
> Are we talking about average killers here or serial killers?
> And do you believe people can be "evil?" I mean, there's a reason for everyone action a person undertakes. If I kill you, it could be because I have a mental illness, substance problem or issue with you. In each of these cases, it is the PROBLEM that is evil, not the person. If the problems could be solved, I mean.... we wouldn't have evil in the world.


Nah, it's still a choice. There are people who have those type of issues but don't harm others. It's a slippery slope is what it really is. Ted Bundy said that he came from a great family and couldn't have had a better childhood. He also didn't have issues having girlfriends. Was well liked and had many prospects. The only thing he mentioned was that it was a choice and a road of perverted decisions that brought him there. That it started with other perverse and sick things/ideas and that it progressively got worse. Of course that was his own psychological breakdown from himself because he went to the University of Washington and was at the top of his class for psychology. And it was like he was trying to figure out himself from the third person or something. And really he was a psychopath and with that pathological liar comes hand in hand. And you can never really get down to what they are saying because it's like a game. And they want to lead you down a road, and then say ha-ha gotcha, and have you second guess yourself. When he was in prison he had a wife and daughter. His daughter is on his shoulders in a picture. Many women corresponded with him and wrote him letter (Like 50,000 love letters or something...lol) Anyways, in the last few days he was "opening up" a bit (as to avoid the chair of course) and he talked about how pornography was what initially got him there. That it began as a sick fantasy and progressed from there. And progressed to role play with his girlfriends. And then he started killing. Anyways, the guy could have had a very sane and stable life. It was his choice to get to that point. And most people who are mentally ill harm themselves, if anyone.


----------



## m_dogg (Feb 22, 2012)

Defense, like if I were being attacked or raped, I would probably pull a knife. Other than that, me and violence stay far away from each other.

If I found out one of my friends or loved ones was raped or assaulted or both, I'd put him/her in a protection shelter, and pay whatever money it takes to get a good ass lawyer to put that psycho in jail for life. 

Or call up the mafia, they do things quick and cheap


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Well that depends
how close are they standing to the edge of a cliff?


----------



## m_dogg (Feb 22, 2012)

Tatl33 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to say I enjoyed reading your conversation and your life experiences.
> I have a few questions for both of you:
> Are we talking about average killers here or serial killers?
> And do you believe people can be "evil?" I mean, there's a reason for everyone action a person undertakes. If I kill you, it could be because I have a mental illness, substance problem or issue with you. In each of these cases, it is the PROBLEM that is evil, not the person. If the problems could be solved, I mean.... we wouldn't have evil in the world.


I feel like there is no 'average' killer. even if you are an average person, but kill someone, you will be tainted after that experience.

And Sociopaths are the closest thing to evil. They feel no empathy, only hatred and jealousy. they don't have much value in life except in the materialistic, and they love to play with people because it makes them feel above everyone else.

and they are the only exception I wouldn't mind see get the chair.

The people in charge of the gas industry are probably all sociopaths. ...Fuckers.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Dark Romantic said:


> When the moment comes, most people will not be able to stand face to face with another human being and make the decision to end their life. For those who are interested in this topic, I highly recommend On Killing, by Lt. Col. Dave Grossman.


..War, my friend, and the threat of violent rape and murder...staring one in the face...the things this 15 year old did to survive.. There are times when there's little time to think, when survival is a zero-sum game. I'd like to read that article/book, though. 

Yes, I can kill in self-defense. It will be the last resort. I am a very calm person, and if I can ward off a threat without killing someone, I will. If not, I wouldn't hesitate one bit. I would not mind killing someone, as a last resort, to protect a loved one. I would also have little trouble fatally injuring someone to help someone who couldn't defend themselves (disabled individuals, children in particular).


----------



## Dark Flare (Jan 13, 2012)

It wouldn't take a lot for me.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Boss said:


> ..War, my friend, and the threat of violent rape and murder...staring one in the face...the things this 15 year old did to survive..


Interesting... I'd love to hear about it someday.



> There are times when there's little time to think, when survival is a zero-sum game. I'd like to read that article/book, though.


Yes, it's an absolutely fascinating read, largely because I haven't come across another book like it. It's written by a former US Army Ranger, and it delves into the psychology of killing, from looking at past army data, studies, and interviews with soldiers who had been on the front lines and who had been put into situations where they killed enemy combatants. It's a must-read for anyone who has an interest in psychology; unfortunately, I was only able to read partway into it, but I'm going to find another copy and finish the book.

Pick it up; I guarantee, you will love it.



> Yes, I can kill in self-defense. It will be the last resort. I am a very calm person, and if I can ward off a threat without killing someone, I will. If not, I wouldn't hesitate one bit. I would not mind killing someone, as a last resort, to protect a loved one. I would also have little trouble fatally injuring someone to help someone who couldn't defend themselves (disabled individuals, children in particular).


Interesting. I, personally, can think of many situations in which I'd be able to kill someone; the abovementioned ones, plus a few more come to mind. I would not hesitate, if I deemed it necessary: if someone were really trying to kill me, I think I'd find it a simple matter to stop seeing them as another person, and as an enemy, one who I would not hesitate to eliminate. This, of course, is simple conjecture in my case; like the author of the book mentioned, any discussion about killing others done by people who haven't done any of it is like a virgin talking about sex, going on what he's seen in a porno. Therefore, while I don't doubt that I have the psychological capacity to kill someone, I don't know if this would translate into actually being able to perform the act with nary a thought afterwards.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

I would have an extremely hard time killing somebody. The situation would have to be a desperate one. Only if I were being threatened in a serious way, or somebody close to me. For instance, if somebody were attempting to harm me (kill me or rape me, say), I would do everything in my power to stop them. I don't think I could kill... I could only kill if it was absolutely necessary. Even then, I think I might not be able to do so. If it was somebody I love, or somebody innocent about to be harmed, I'd do it. 

It would scar me, though. Definitely, it would scar me.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@Dark Romantic
What happens, in my experience, is that you dehumanize the threat, reducing it to a mere object. Then, you end up dealing with them as the situation demands. It's not that simple, but it's a part of the process that allows one to kill/fatally injure.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Boss said:


> @Dark Romantic
> What happens, in my experience, is that you dehumanize the threat, reducing it to a mere object. Then, you end up dealing with them as the situation demands. It's not that simple, but it's a part of the process that allows one to kill/fatally injure.


That was my guess, as well; then, in order for someone to be able to kill, without hesitation, they would have to be able to stop seeing the person as another human being? So, in other words, those who find it easy to dehumanize others will find it easier to kill, if the other factors are satisfied, correct?


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Dark Romantic said:


> That was my guess, as well; then, in order for someone to be able to kill, without hesitation, they would have to be able to stop seeing the person as another human being? So, in other words, those who find it easy to dehumanize others will find it easier to kill, if the other factors are satisfied, correct?


Yes, to a large extent. I wonder what sort of factors make it easier for someone to dehumanize others. It's likely a combination of personality traits and circumstances.


----------



## Maximus in Chains (Dec 5, 2009)

At this point I wouldn't even kill in self defense. I'd just let the other person kill me, my life is so far gone.

So basically nothing would make me kill someone.


----------

